# Curved Firepit Bench



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to make this curved firepit bench below, I saw someone make it without plans and I'm trying to design it on Sketchup , to no avail. The guy used pocket hole joinery …please help I really want to build this for a good friend of mine…..

If anyone has plans please feel free to share


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

No back and change the angle. This might work for ya.

http://www.woodstore.net/plans/outdoor/outdoor-furniture/1044-Made-in-the-Shade-Tree-Bench.html


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

If you don't use sketchup regularly, don't beat yourself up. A good pencil and graph paper can be more useful and faster (well always faster). I have built from both and rarely prefer the computer. You can make a call out detail with pencil in a minute or two.

Cuda gave you a great start, you might need nothing more.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Design should be fairly simple.

First, determine the height and depth you want (18" height is common. Depth between 24-30")--and the length of the bench and radius of the curve. (I drew an example below)

Build some simple 2×4 frames. Locate bottom stretchers and diagonal braces. Then lay out and cut the top "deck"


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Design should be fairly simple.

First, determine the height and depth you want (18" height is common. Depth between 24-30")--and the length of the bench and radius of the curve. (I drew an example below)

Build some simple 2×4 frames. Locate bottom stretchers and diagonal braces. Then lay out and cut the top "deck"





































- jerryminer
[/QUOTE]
jerryminer thank you so much for the models and there great , if I may ask a question about the geometry of the design as that is the main component of the bench that I'm having difficulty with
My design idea will have dimensions of 
18" high x 72"wide and 18" deep
following your exact design accept I'll be putting 2×2 seat supports 
1. The 2×4 bottom bench supports what's the bevel measurement ( is it 15°In assuming this bevel cut is what gives the entire bench its curve!!
2. How to measure each lat in the seat while trying to achieve the curve


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

The angles will depend on the radius you want. I can sketch up a plan view if you give me the dimensions (overall width and radius)


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is one example, using an 8-foot radius:










SketchUp is great for this kind of thing, but if you can't get SketchUp to work for you, I would suggest laying it out on paper or something--maybe scaled down to a manageable size-- so you can see the relationships and the angles.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Here is one example, using an 8-foot radius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> If you don t use sketchup regularly, don t beat yourself up. A good pencil and graph paper can be more useful and faster (well always faster). I have built from both and rarely prefer the computer. You can make a call out detail with pencil in a minute or two.
> 
> Cuda gave you a great start, you might need
> 
> ...


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Make it in three pieces, easier to move, can make as many as you want


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Ed-I sent you an email. To get a 84.3 degree angle, set your saw to* 5.7* deg. (90 - 84.3)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is very attractive bench for a round fire pit.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Great work Jerry!


----------

